# New Cabin Pics !



## huntaholic (Jan 30, 2012)

Well it was a nice weekend so i got some new Pics, my wife an I  got some things done an had a GREAT WEEKEND ! Got a new Bed thats made of Hickory !


----------



## GAGE (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful place,  is this in GA?  Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## huntaholic (Jan 30, 2012)

*Yes !*

Its just outside Ellijay near the Blueridge wma its on 7.3 ac the middle of the creek is the line in back.


----------



## pnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice!  Watch out for them bears!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

awesome place for sure!!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 30, 2012)

sure, i can come visit any time.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2012)

Great place. Thanks for sharing. Any trout in the creek?


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 30, 2012)

looks like you already got you a honey hole for next year


----------



## huntaholic (Jan 30, 2012)

*Trout !*

The guy that looked at my cabin an checked it out for me lives in ellijay told me that the stream would support trout, he farms them,gona pool it up in some places an put some little ones in there    That kinda made the place !!!  Got about 800 feet of creek. its about 8 to 10 feet across in a few spots   I cant wait to bow hunt it might be a lil cooler up there !   Thanks Guys !!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sweet place. 

I've drank out of more than my share of those type creeks.


----------



## buckeroo (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 30, 2012)

jealous! great place


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful place, thanks for sharing.

John I.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome place & i love those bar stools!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hey Huntaholic..*

You will love it up there. The wife and I sure enjoy our cabin. The peace and quite is great!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to the neighborhood...I have lived on Fort Mountain for about 11-12 yrs now..Have 8 acres with a trout stream running through it.  Love the fact that it's quiet except when it rains, then we have class 5 rapids..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 30, 2012)

How about more details on the cabin? Bought, self built, kit? How big is it?


----------



## huntaholic (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thanks !!!  everyone*

The BAR stools are amish made as is the new bed !  Cabin is about 1200 feet it was built in 1997 its a true log has a real fire place an its masonary, 2BR 2 BATH  Heat pump with elec back up it was a foreclosure. see Pic of Bed   Thanks again Guys !!!


----------



## jdgator (Jan 31, 2012)

What a nice setup. I'm sure you'll enjoy it with family and friends.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 3, 2012)

looks great congrads to you and your family.


----------



## Bhrama (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice place sir.


----------



## antnye (Feb 3, 2012)

huntaholic said:


> The guy that looked at my cabin an checked it out for me lives in ellijay told me that the stream would support trout, he farms them,gona pool it up in some places an put some little ones in there    That kinda made the place !!!  Got about 800 feet of creek. its about 8 to 10 feet across in a few spots   I cant wait to bow hunt it might be a lil cooler up there !   Thanks Guys !!!



So when we goin fishin?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 9, 2012)

NICE!  Love the signature line...  We all gotta go, so enjoy each second, minute and hour of each day as it may be our last...  Great property borderline...  Set up this side of the creek 50 to 75 yards... They'll be through directly...

*V*


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 9, 2012)

That sure is nice looking !!!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice spot ya got, wave as yall pass thru Jasper.


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 9, 2012)

*thanks everyone !*

Already lookin for stand sites !


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 9, 2012)

Huntaholic:  Are you located on Doublehead Gap Road??  Just Curious.  You might just be my neighbor.  I am on Big Creek Road at Holt Bridge Road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice cabin and parcel of land. Y'all are really going to enjoy the peace and quiet up that way. 

My wife would love the tie down straps on that comforter, they would keep me from blowing the covers off after a good mexican dinner...


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 9, 2012)

*yep !*

I am off double head gap off just off garret branch its 240  branch way !


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a VERY nice cabin. Would love to hang out there and take in nature


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 9, 2012)

pretty place. nothing like have your piece of paradice.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice!  Close to everything and way out in the middle of no where at the same time....LOVE IT!


----------



## kickers (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks great....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 12, 2012)

Impressed & very jealous.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, thats impressive.


----------



## CAL (Feb 12, 2012)

Man,what an awesome place to be.I love that bed.What is the bed made of?


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 12, 2012)

*bed !*

Is made of hickory !  made by the Amish !  got it at blue ridge
ace hardware !   bar stools too.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice place you got there.


----------



## redneck83 (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful place


----------



## tinker141 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice place we looked at it when we were looking for cabins but ended up buying one not too far from you. Your place is gorgeous though we loved it.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 28, 2012)

awesome place...just waiting on the invite


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jul 31, 2012)

that's a sweet place right there!


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll bring a fishing pole with me next weekend to check the stream for trout after I get done deer/bear hunting!!! LOL!!! Nice place i'd love to own something like that! I hope you and your family/friends have many/sevaral years of enjoyment at that beautiful place!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 12, 2012)

That's definitely a nice looking place to relax.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

awesome place


----------



## huntaholic (Nov 14, 2012)

*thanks every !*

I luv it. Have hunted a few times an seen  deer almost  every time every thing gets a pass except a big buck. Or a bear ! Thank  for all the nice comments. !


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 23, 2013)

This looks like a beautifal place bud! i'd live there ina heart beat! hope you kill a big deer there to!


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 9, 2013)

Proud for you.  That is going to be a source of joy for you and your family!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful place.


----------

